# Masked packeges....

## IgaRyu

un mio amico mi ha fatto notare che molti pacchetti, in realtà stabilissimi, risultano masked nel portage tree rendendo cosi necessario andare a scaricarsi i sorgenti a manina rischiando mancate dipendenze etc etc 

 aggiungete ( o decommentate ) questa riga nel /etc/make.conf 

 ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" 

 e miracolosamente almeno l'80 % di quei pakketti che prima risultavano masked non lo saranno più 

 Joe

----------

## arturo.digioia

Io non lo farei.

In effetti puo' capitare di volere un pacchetto masked (il fatto che i pacchetti siano masked non significa che siano instabili, vuol dire solo che non sono stati testati a sufficienza).

In questi casi io consiglierei

$>ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge -U pacchetto

In questo modo si usano le versioni masked solo per il pacchetto desiderato e le eventuali dipendenze.

La U maiuscola serve ad evitare che al successivo 'emerge -u world' portage cerchi di downgradare nuovamente il pacchetto alla versione unmasked.

Io ad esempio uso la versione masked di blackdown-jdk (utile per avere il supporto java in Mozilla senza sbattere la testa per compilare j2sdk con gcc 3.2). 

Ovviamente si puo' provare l'ebbrezza di un sistema totalmente "~x86" a patto di essere pronti a reinstallare tutto al primo bug nelle versioni masked di gcc o delle glibc (in fin dei conti tutti gli altri errori possono essere risolti tornando alle versioni stabili dei rispettivi pacchetti, ma un errore nel compilatore o nelle librerie c potrebbe compromettere la possibilita' di compilare alcunche').

----------

## IgaRyu

Grzie del consiglio lo riporto subito sulle faq del sito delal mailing list  :Smile: 

----------

## Sym

Anche io ho usato la stringa consigliata da arturo.digioia però senza l'opzione -U. Ora, a compilazione fatta, c'è un modo per evitare che prossimamente emerge tenti di downgradarmi xfree senza dover ricompilare tutto? Ciao   :Very Happy: 

----------

## bsolar

Io uso la versione ~x86 sin dal bootstrap e ho avuto solo pochissimi problemi (per la cronaca gimp-print-cups).

C'è un'importante differenza tra i pacchetti mascherati (package.mask) e quelli ~x86. I pacchetti ~x86 _potrebbero_ avere problemi, quelli di package.mask _hanno_ problemi.

In definitiva non è un peccato mortale usare ~x86 se non si ha paura di affrontare (magari) qualche pacchetto "recalcitrante" e se non si devono fare cose mission-critical.

BTW. se non sbaglio se si emerge un pacchetto specificando l'esatto nome dell'ebuid non viene più downgradato (ma non ne sono sicuro).

----------

## Yans

sono d'accordo con bsolar anche i pacchetti che non sono masked possono dare problemi era il caso delle gcc-3.2.1-r6 e io avevo risolto emergendo le 3.2.2 che erano masked ma piu stabile e in effetti le uso ancora adesso e non ho avuto nessun problema, se non erro adesso fa parte dell tree stabile   :Cool: 

----------

## arturo.digioia

Un modo per evitare il downgrade quando si e' upgradato con -u e' fare l'inject del pacchetto stabile.

emerge -i percorso/pacchetto

Ex: per blackdown-jdk

inject -i dev-java/blackdown-jdk-1.3.1-r7

In questo modo portage si comporta come se la versione 1.3.1-r7 fosse installata, lo svantaggio e' che se esce una versione stabile piu' nuova di quella iniettata e piu' vecchia di quella effettivamente installata non so cosa succeda (ci pensero' quando accadra') (sarebbe comunque auspicabile che l'upgrade ad un pacchetto iniettato venisse automaticamente iniettato a sua volta). In realta' io ho upgradato java senza -U, ma adesso non ho voglia di rifare l'operazione   :Wink:  .

Il meccanismo di inject e' comodo quando si vuole tenere una versione piu' vecchia senza che portage cerchi di upgradare (a me ad esempio serve gdb 5.1.1 con la patch per il supporto Fortran90).

Una curiosita': non so chi di voi sia iscritto alla lista gentoo-users, quindi riporto che da quanto ho capito in un thread di qualche giorno fa le istruzioni piu' dettagliate su emerge sono quelle dell'help da linea di comando (emerge --help), mentre la pagina di manuale non riporta le ultime cose implementate.

----------

## Sym

 *Quote:*   

> Una curiosita': non so chi di voi sia iscritto alla lista gentoo-users, quindi riporto che da quanto ho capito in un thread di qualche giorno fa le istruzioni piu' dettagliate su emerge sono quelle dell'help da linea di comando (emerge --help), mentre la pagina di manuale non riporta le ultime cose implementate.

 

Hai ragione, infatti l'opzione -U di cui parlavi non è presente nella pagina di manuale. Ciao   :Very Happy: 

----------

